# Hardboiled Egg vs an Omelette/Scrambled Eggs



## Janelovesmax (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi,

I buy eggs from pastured chickens and love them, however my 12mo son doesn't like the yolk. I think he doesn't like the texture of it...I always trick him by putting it in his chicken soup or mixing it with avocado, but he won't eat it on its own.
Now, when he turned 12mo, I introduced him to his first scrambled egg. He really liked it. Then he also like an omelette as well.

Maybe it's a stupid question, but can someone tell me how much less of a nutritional value does my son get in the omelette verses the hardboiled yoke.


----------



## Jwebbal (May 31, 2004)

scrambled eggs have more protein than just a yolk, less fat per volume (yolks are high in fat)

I put mashed yolks in my kids hot cereal with flax seed oil. He loves scrambled eggs.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

The egg white has alot of protien in it too, so you would actually be giving him MORE nutritional value giving him scrambled eggs as long as you aren't frying it up in anything high fat (oil or lard).


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jwebbal*
scrambled eggs have more protein than just a yolk, less fat per volume (yolks are high in fat)

I put mashed yolks in my kids hot cereal with flax seed oil. He loves scrambled eggs.

The fat and cholesterol in eggs is actually very good for you. And I think children need lots of fat. Way more than is curently recomended and taught.
Anyway, I agree that an omelet would be better nutritionally, a better balance. I have heard that the yolk and white together cancel out the cholesterol or something too.


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alkenny*
The egg white has alot of protien in it too, so you would actually be giving him MORE nutritional value giving him scrambled eggs as long as you aren't frying it up in anything high fat (oil or lard).

I would argue that it depends on what type of oil/fat you use to scramble the eggs.







We use either organic butter or coconut oil for eggs ... gets some extra healthy, good fat in everyone's system that way.


----------



## Janelovesmax (Feb 17, 2006)

Yes, I forgot to add that I only use either coconut oil or raw butter to make an omelette. So, does that mean my son is not missing out on that much by eating omelette over hardboiled egg?
Maybe even gaining some protein?

I'm so glad!!!


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

i dont like the texture of hard boiled egg yolks either, unless theyre in devilled eggs







..... i would think that and egg is an egg no matter how you cook it though.... an omlett might even be better cuz you can add veggies and stuff to it too.....

great, now i want an omlett, lol


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Janelovesmax*
Yes, I forgot to add that I only use either coconut oil or raw butter to make an omelette. So, does that mean my son is not missing out on that much by eating omelette over hardboiled egg?
Maybe even gaining some protein?

I'm so glad!!!

Yep!


----------

